# Compatibility between CVT and Non-CVT Parts



## rowhoss (Jul 14, 2017)

Hi All,

Newbie to the forums but not to Nissan Versas. I own a fleet of 16 Nissan Versas 07-12 models and acquiring more. I have began a stockpile of replacement parts and wanted to know if anybody had insight as to the true compatibility of parts between CVT and non-CVT. The majority of my Versas are non-CVT wanted to know if things like the radiator, CV Axle assembly, etc. were truly different between CVT and AT? 

If I installed a non-cvt radiator into a CVT Versa, would it be a problem? Same for CV axle and any other part that is different? I am ok with a loss in performance but will it break anything is my concern?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I would guess that almost everything other than transmission and its control unit are interchangeable. Best bet for you would be to go to a site like Partsouq.com that lets you see the part diagrams and numbers for the different versions, which will allow you to compare them.


----------



## rowhoss (Jul 14, 2017)

I did look and the parts look the same to me but I just don't want to miss something I am not thinking of. They are different part numbers but can't see what would be different. In my case I am looking at if there is any difference in the radiator and CV axle. There may be more parts but those two I have ran into the issue of CVT cars being "different" parts


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Well why not look at a specific example? For instance when I look at versa with cvt or with at, I am given at least 2 options for the radiator assembly. No indication if they are the same but when you look at the part numbers 21460-ZW40A or 21460-ZW40B, it tends to indicate one is the updated version of the other, and for your purposes I would think they are interchangeable. As for the CV axle, not so easy to figure out, but I would think similar years would fit. Its not as if the dimensions of the car would be different. I note even looking at RockAuto does not help as you can see driveshafts for manuals, or automatics. Sorry I can<t help more. I will have to research Nissan part numbers more but I am pretty sure that if only the last digit is different its an updated part.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

NissanPartsDeal.com is another good site for parts diagrams and you can look cars up by VIN or by year/make/model. When you click on the part code and it takes you to the number, it will also have a note if it is a supercession part # and also lets you check if it will fit your vehicle. Rockauto can be very helpful, as well, for comparison reasons. For example, you could look up a radiator and it would specify "CVT" if it were specific to CVT models. Ultimately, a Hollander's Interchange service would probably be the best thing to have when dealing with a fleet of vehicles, but they are usually something only salvage yards or restoration shops invest in.


----------

